# GTO is gone for now



## Hummer (Jan 16, 2006)

*Gone for Now* 
_Pontiac to drop GTO after '06 model year_ 

By JAMIE LAREAU | AUTOMOTIVE NEWS 

AutoWeek | Published 02/21/06, 1:04 pm et​
DETROIT -- General Motors has told Pontiac dealers that it will discontinue the GTO coupe at the end of this model year. GM will make the last deliveries of the vehicle to dealers by the end of September, sources close to Pontiac say.

GM will produce 10,000 to 12,000 more GTOs before dropping the nameplate, one source close to the situation says. Last year, Pontiac sold 11,590 GTOs compared to 2004 when it sold 13,569. That's a 14.6 percent drop.

When Pontiac launched the GTO in 2003, it projected 18,000 annual sales. The vehicle was criticized for bland styling, and some fans of the original GTO complained that it lacked nostalgic styling cues.

A Pontiac spokesman confirms the GTO will be discontinued after the 2006 model year. 

“There are some changes in the federal regulatory standards. One is an airbag deployment standard that would require some very expensive re-engineering of the car,” says Jim Hopson, Pontiac spokesman. “Since the architecture of this car is being phased out around the world it’s not economically feasible to continue this car.”

Pontiac will continue to build the GTO through the end of May, Hopson says. The last “boatload will hit the ground in June”, he adds.

The GTO first came to dealerships in December 2003 as a 2004 model, Hopson says.

The GTO is built on a rear-wheel drive architecture from GM's Holden division in Australia. The present model is going out of production as GM constructs the new Zeta RWD architecture, says the source.

There is no replacement coupe planned at this time and because of the strong Australian and weak U.S. dollar, the GTO had to be priced thousands over where GM originally wanted it -- in the mid-twenties, the source says. "It never did as much volume as we had hoped," the source says.

Pontiac is considering a replacement in the lineup for a RWD performance vehicle, but does not have anything to announce yet, Hopson says.

The GTO suggested retail price starts at $31,990, including shipping. One GM source says, "the 2005 and 2006 were pretty well sold out, and sales were especially strong in areas of GM weakness, like Southern California. It's a shame it has to go -- for now."


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Read the last 2 words of the last sentence..... We are only getting a part of the story. I Honestly think the GTO will be back as the sister to the camaro.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I personally think they maybe making room for a come back of the Trans-Am...but I've been wrong before!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I would swear that I read somewhere a couple months ago that they came out and said the Trans am name was dead forever.


----------



## tkd0706 (Jan 31, 2006)

They won't bring back the GTO because no one is going to let them put a V6 into a GTO, which is what they would have to do to make it a viable business proposition. There is a video of I think Bob Lutz walking around the Camaro concept and he explains that to make it a profitable car they would have to sell over 100,000 a year, so a V6 would be starting around $20k with a V8 in the mid to low 30s. Thats about as straight from the horses mouth as it gets. The GTO of this generation was a product of luck. They happened to have a car already in production and they happened to have a hole in their market for a high performance car (no camaro or firebird). IF there is a Pontiac version of the new Camaro, which there probably will be because we know GM loves to rebadge, it will be a Firebird and it will come with a V6 with a V8 option in the mid 30s.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Only GM North America could figure out how NOT to sell a great car like this. 

The GTO name immediately got people relating it back to the old days -- which wasn't fair. The old cars were good for their time -- but it was definitely time to move on -- and forward. This whole retro thing came out of nowhere -- and bit the GTO on the bum because it was -- horror of horrors, a clean and modern design. Hood scoops? Dang, too bad drum brakes and 70 series bias ply tires weren't options, too.

Look at the opportunity GM pissed away. By selling Holden Monaros through Pontiac dealers -- all the retro BS would have been avoided. They would have had a hot and valuable new brand -- and could have looked at bringing other hot Aussie cars over here under the same premise.

Instead, they turned this whole thing into one big flop in the public's eyes. What a shame. 

Thanks for the heads up on this article. I'm talking to the wife tonight about buying another one and sticking it into long-term storage so there will be at least one new available when my '04 wears out.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I personally think they maybe making room for a come back of the Trans-Am...!


 I agree. A sister to the Camaro would not be another GTO, it would far more likely be a Firebird/Trans Am.


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

honestly, with all the problems i've had with my gto and waiting for parts for over 4 months b/c it was "backordered" and basically visited every country in asia before hitting US soil, im glad they're stopping.

they need to make muscle cars on our soil. AND they need to take responsibility for poor engineering. I mean why should i have to replace my tires every 10k miles b/c it rubs the strut......


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

*End of Days*

The fact GM is discontinuing the GTO only adds to the myriad reasons I'm happy to have one. Unlike Mustangs, etc, I'll never see myself coming and going. In the end, the scarcity will only increase the panache and value. I've never understood why the auto magazine 'experts' shortchanged the vehicle but that hasn't affected what I know to be true about my '05. It looks like an adult's machine, it is a blast to drive, and it will run with the big dogs.


----------



## 73LS4 (Apr 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Only GM North America could figure out how NOT to sell a great car like this.
> 
> The GTO name immediately got people relating it back to the old days -- which wasn't fair. The old cars were good for their time -- but it was definitely time to move on -- and forward. This whole retro thing came out of nowhere -- and bit the GTO on the bum because it was -- horror of horrors, a clean and modern design. Hood scoops? Dang, too bad drum brakes and 70 series bias ply tires weren't options, too.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!!!!!!! Bringing this $60K vehicle to the US and badging it as a Pontiac is like Sears taking a Sony TV and putting Silvertone on it... UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!! There isn't another GM badged vehicle in this country that I'd even take a look at!


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

tkd0706 said:


> They won't bring back the GTO because no one is going to let them put a V6 into a GTO, which is what they would have to do to make it a viable business proposition. There is a video of I think Bob Lutz walking around the Camaro concept and he explains that to make it a profitable car they would have to sell over 100,000 a year, so a V6 would be starting around $20k with a V8 in the mid to low 30s. Thats about as straight from the horses mouth as it gets. The GTO of this generation was a product of luck. They happened to have a car already in production and they happened to have a hole in their market for a high performance car (no camaro or firebird). IF there is a Pontiac version of the new Camaro, which there probably will be because we know GM loves to rebadge, it will be a Firebird and it will come with a V6 with a V8 option in the mid 30s.


The trick to the GTO working would be to bring the LeMans badge back as the V6 and maybe a lower HP V8 version of the car and make the GTO a high performance V8 only. Then the V6 and lower HP V8 LeMans could make up the needed sales to make it profitable leaving the GTO for the enthusiasts. The same way they use to do it.


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

slowride said:


> I agree. A sister to the Camaro would not be another GTO, it would far more likely be a Firebird/Trans Am.


I disagree. Why produce two cars that service the same exact niche? A new GTO would go after people with families that want to seat 4 comfortably, while the Camaro would go after performance and value minded folks that don't need seating for four. It would be Camaro vs Mustang and GTO vs Charger. Seems to me that the GTO provides more opportunities for GM than a Firebird.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## life_n_fastlane (Apr 17, 2005)

Well im going to buy a gto in june and the sales person told me that pontiac would be commin out with a trans am again pretty soon??? so maybe thats whats next for a rwd pontiac


----------



## Dihappy (Jan 29, 2005)

Sad, really sad. But i must say that after i saw the first one i knew it was down hill if they didnt do some major restyling.

They say the airbag mods would hurt finacially, but if these cars were selling like hotcakes new airbag mods wouldnt even hurt them.

Although a great performing car, this was never deserving of the GTO name.


----------



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

DallasSleeper said:


> I would swear that I read somewhere a couple months ago that they came out and said the Trans am name was dead forever.


 It was Ed Welburn with a comment about never having a chicken on the hood again.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

73LS4 said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!!!!! Bringing this $60K vehicle to the US and badging it as a Pontiac is like Sears taking a Sony TV and putting Silvertone on it... UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!! There isn't another GM badged vehicle in this country that I'd even take a look at!


Another convert to the Groucho way of thinking. :cheers


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

:willy: 
I just don't know what to say.
At least I got mine before they lowered the curtain...again.
:seeya:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Chief D said:


> :willy:
> I just don't know what to say.
> At least I got mine before they lowered the curtain...again.
> :seeya:


:agree


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Chief D said:


> :willy:
> I just don't know what to say.
> At least I got mine before they lowered the curtain...again.
> :seeya:


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

...just another sign that GM is nailing the coffin door on the _P-P-_Pontiac name forever.

Good move on their part.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Personally I think the GTO was the cheapest way for GM to test the market on RWD performance cars in the US. I really hope it comes back with the Camaro and even a Chevelle. Just please keep the D.O.D off the engines, I hate that!!! As for the GTOs we have now I think there a little ahead of there time and will look better & better as time goes on. Sure it's not retro in any way but I still love those lines. You always here some magazine talkin' how bland the GTO is, but never here 'em say anything about the interior or performance or even the suspension (IRS) or how bad the interior is on the Mustang & Charger with all that plastic or those bland flat leather seats or even how outdated the suspension is. All they wanna preach is "RETRO" what ever just my 0.02


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*gto*

Wow well i guess the ride is over for now i do hope they restyle the car and bring it out again.Unless gm gets off their a$$'s and do something great then ford with the mustang and dodge with the challenger will just blow right by them and leave them hanging.I hope this does not occur i am a true blooded pontiac person and i want our nameplate to be great yet once again.

kenny


----------



## spdcop (Feb 20, 2006)

I think that the Pontiac GTO is a great car. It's fun to drive and has plenty of power. I also believe that GM did a sorry a$$ job on marketing the car. If they had did more to put the car out into the public eye to promote it, it would have did better in sales. I'm not going to run out and sell mine just because GM has decided that they need to cut it from their lineup.


----------



## tripower (Dec 30, 2005)

spdcop said:


> I think that the Pontiac GTO is a great car. It's fun to drive and has plenty of power. I also believe that GM did a sorry a$$ job on marketing the car. If they had did more to put the car out into the public eye to promote it, it would have did better in sales. I'm not going to run out and sell mine just because GM has decided that they need to cut it from their lineup.


Funny, the original GTO was made because of good marketing yet the new GTO was doomed for lack of good marketing. The article in Hemmings Muscle Machines on the 2004 GTO sort of summed it up when they evaluated the new Goat and said (paraphrasing) "The car will be blasted for being called a GTO due to the legend yet Pontiac would be blasted for producing this car and not calling this car a GTO".


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

If GM is smart...
They will fire the very lame Marketing Team they have now.
They failed the GTO completely and they aren't doing all that much better with anything else!

Have you seen those horrid Olympic commercials they keep running!!
I change the channel every time it comes on.
Please no more frozen cheering guys. Save face, kill the commercial, blame the marketing team for the failure and fire some people and start fresh.

Just my opinion...


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

I could not agree more - it was bad marketing that did this project in. The GTO is a great mixture of old and new that is really worthy of the name in my opinion and it is great to see the Goat spirit live on in a modern iteration even if only for so short a time. I got sucked in just seeing it on the lot. Never saw one ad or anything. This is like a spring snowstorm - unexepcted, beautiful and gone very quickly.


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Gotagoat said:


> The fact GM is discontinuing the GTO only adds to the myriad reasons I'm happy to have one. Unlike Mustangs, etc, I'll never see myself coming and going. In the end, the scarcity will only increase the panache and value. I've never understood why the auto magazine 'experts' shortchanged the vehicle but that hasn't affected what I know to be true about my '05. It looks like an adult's machine, it is a blast to drive, and it will run with the big dogs.


I agree comepletly. It might not be any where close to the GTO's from
the late 60's, early 70's, but it is MY GTO the goat of the 21st century.
It's a sleek, powerful, smooth rideing, great daily driver so far, and 
it's basically a poor mans vette. I got my 400 ponys from the factory for 
under 30k, that's what I love about my car, and now it's a rare car to own
and I am proud to own her.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

I get the feeling this wasn't a totally unplanned move for GM. They new the Manaro platform didn't have long to live when the brought the GTO over and therefore, the GTO in it's current form could not be sold indefinately. What GM did was recognize a hole in it's US lineup for a RWD performance car, and also recognized some spare capacity at it's Holden operations that made such a car. So they badged it a Pontiac and shipped it over. 

With the Camaro on the horizon, and the possibilities of other RWD V8 cars on the horizon, the end of the GTO is not really the end for RWD performance at Pontiac either, although RWD coupe's may be in trouble. The Camaro will certainly be a 2 door, but there is no reason why GM couldn't try a 4 door performance car for Pontiac, such as a RWD Grand Prix 4 door. The Grand Prix has had 4 doors right along, so the concept would not be as foreign as taking a nameplate from a 2 door and attaching to a 4 door car (such as the Charger). Having 4 doors no longer hurts a car's creditablity as a performance car either (as shown by the Chrysler LX cars, the WRX and Evo rallye cars, any number of near lux and luxury sedans, etc) and increases the car's potential appeal to people who have a need for 4 doors.

Now, that may not be in the plans either, but I would think if they make a 2 door Camaro for the pure musclecar enthusiasts, it would make more sense to have something a little different at GM built off the same platform, such as a 4 door, to give it something a little more distinct. But I would love to see a new Trans Am too!


----------



## tripower (Dec 30, 2005)

Neo-GTO said:


> The Grand Prix has had 4 doors right along, so the concept would not be as foreign as taking a nameplate from a 2 door and attaching to a 4 door car (such as the Charger).


The original GPs were all 2 door luxury coupes with plenty of performance. I don't believe they had 4 doors until sometime in the 80's.


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

From 1962 until 1987/1988, GPs were 2 door sport coupes. Then they went FWD and 4 door.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

This is really sad news to hear. At least I have mine though. I plan on keeping it for at least another 5-8 years anyway.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

While I get excited about retro flashback designs on the other hand it's really sad that the big 3 can't dream up a new idea:confused


----------



## Jordan4258 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Here Here my friend*



Gotagoat said:


> The fact GM is discontinuing the GTO only adds to the myriad reasons I'm happy to have one. Unlike Mustangs, etc, I'll never see myself coming and going. In the end, the scarcity will only increase the panache and value. I've never understood why the auto magazine 'experts' shortchanged the vehicle but that hasn't affected what I know to be true about my '05. It looks like an adult's machine, it is a blast to drive, and it will run with the big dogs.




I have a 04 Black M6 with less than 14,000 . Take em off the market , ill stick with the "what is that factor"!:agree


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Will the parts be hard to find..4-8 years from now?


----------



## 73LS4 (Apr 22, 2005)

Neo-GTO said:


> I get the feeling this wasn't a totally unplanned move for GM. They new the Manaro platform didn't have long to live when the brought the GTO over and therefore, the GTO in it's current form could not be sold indefinately. What GM did was recognize a hole in it's US lineup for a RWD performance car, and also recognized some spare capacity at it's Holden operations that made such a car. So they badged it a Pontiac and shipped it over.
> 
> With the Camaro on the horizon, and the possibilities of other RWD V8 cars on the horizon, the end of the GTO is not really the end for RWD performance at Pontiac either, although RWD coupe's may be in trouble. The Camaro will certainly be a 2 door, but there is no reason why GM couldn't try a 4 door performance car for Pontiac, such as a RWD Grand Prix 4 door. The Grand Prix has had 4 doors right along, so the concept would not be as foreign as taking a nameplate from a 2 door and attaching to a 4 door car (such as the Charger). Having 4 doors no longer hurts a car's creditablity as a performance car either (as shown by the Chrysler LX cars, the WRX and Evo rallye cars, any number of near lux and luxury sedans, etc) and increases the car's potential appeal to people who have a need for 4 doors.
> 
> Now, that may not be in the plans either, but I would think if they make a 2 door Camaro for the pure musclecar enthusiasts, it would make more sense to have something a little different at GM built off the same platform, such as a 4 door, to give it something a little more distinct. But I would love to see a new Trans Am too!


You just said what I've been saying for a couple years. I've had several GTOs, ElCaminos, Corvettes, blah blah... and used to be a loyal GM fan. I had heard about Australian "utes" for years, so when I visited Australia in 2003 I spent more time looking at Holdens than tourist sites. Holden makes several vehicles on the same platform as the Monaro.... 2 door, 4 door, trucks/utes, wagons, V6 and V8 (check it out.... http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.html ). They sell fewer 2 doors than anything else, which is why I figured they brought us the GTO (they weren't selling well there either). There are several versions on that platform that would sell better in the US than the GTO, but what do I know about marketing? Cars with 2 doors just aren't practical enough to sell well today. Australia had 4 door pickups long before we did as well... and they invented the ElCamino concept long before Chevrolet and Ford brought them out in the 50s.

Oh, and BTW, the name GTO wasn't reinvented for the Pontiac version we got, it was on the Holden HSV version of the Monaro there first. And I'm assuming everyone here knows the name GTO was used by others before Pontiac glommed onto it in 1964 as well.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

We could all go get the 06 303 HP V-8 Monte Carlo..FWD.

I would buy one if it had RWD and had the GTO/Vett engine.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

When one considers the overall situation GM is in and it's no wonder they can't market to save their a$$. They really can't do much of anything right. Take the new Camaro Concept - here's a car that would really make a splash with consumers (IMO) but what does GM do - not build it until 2009, if ever. These dummies couldn't manage their way out of a paper bad if their life depended on it. Just a small example - The '04 GTO - why would any manufacturer put a muscle car out in today's market without true duel exhausts. That's just stupid in my opinion and a way to get what they think is a good idea to the marketplace without much thought to the marketplace they are trying to impact. Well – they’re getting what they deserve - a public that have found other players in the game and turning their backs on what was once, good old American ingenuity.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

mid-knight_goat said:


> I got my 400 ponys from the factory for
> under 30k, that's what I love about my car, and now it's a rare car to own
> and I am proud to own her.


 Don't know if I'd call it rare, exactly. Not with approx 33,000 sold in 2004 and 2005. Add those 2006 models and you're looking at an easy 40,000+ cars.
Nice? Yes. Rare? No. 
(unless you are comparing it with the likes of the VW Beetle or the Toyota Camry...)


----------



## 73LS4 (Apr 22, 2005)

NT91 said:


> We could all go get the 06 303 HP V-8 Monte Carlo..FWD.
> 
> I would buy one if it had RWD and had the GTO/Vett engine.


IMHO, the only thing in the current GM lineup that would sell is an Impala SS with an LS1 or LS2 and rear wheel drive. It's the only thing that looks clean, aggressive, and has 4 doors, and could even deliver good gas mileage. With a little tweaking, it COULD be a real M5 competitor!

http://www.chevrolet.com/impala/

But talk about POOR marketing... they're so proud of it they give u one picture... in black (which isn't even visible on a monitor)...


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I Became A Member Of The Goat Family In Jan. 06 With The Purchase Of A Brand New 05 Black/red M6. I Really Love My Gto. It Has Incredible Power And I Have Only Seen One In Three Months. The Look Grows On You More And More And Don't Let Anyone Fool You With The Talk Of People Not Knowing What The Gto Name Stands For. Every Time I Stop At The Gas Station, I Am Approached And Asked A Question. Mustang Owners Love To Rev It Up When They See You. What A Pleasure To Sit Back And Relax, Play It Cool And Know, That They Know, You Could Blow Them Away.


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

I dont care.....I got my GTO, and that baby will be my retirement in 45 years from now....untuched an matching #'s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

The GTO is not gone for good...

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.d...EE/60302001/1039/LATESTNEWS&template=printart


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

andersen54981 said:


> I dont care.....I got my GTO, and that baby will be my retirement in 45 years from now....untuched an matching #'s.


:rofl: Man I hope you are right, but when I'm 76 years old(in 45 years), I don't know if I'll care.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

GM did a piss poor job on marketing the GTO's. I just saw a commercial for a GTO last night... don't think I've seen one since '03. 

Now I don't know whether to buy a beater to keep the miles off the car... or just continue to drive it.


----------

